# مجموعة ترانيم روووووعة( ادخل ما بتخسر)



## الينور (21 يناير 2007)

*أتي اليك*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Ati Elika.mp3

*أنا عايزك أنت* 

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Ana Aizak Enta.mp3


*أنت هي سور خلاصنا*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Anti hia sour.mpga


*أين انت يا ربي*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Aina_Anta_Ya_Rabbi.ra


*ترنيمتي أليك*
http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Tarnimati Elika.mp3


*جاي من قلبي أحكيلك*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Gai men Kalbi.mp3


*بللت فراشي*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Balalt ferashy.mp3


*سامحني يا سيدي*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Samehi ia Saiedi.mp3


*  ربي أجذبني*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Rabbi_Egzebni.ra


*جاي من قلبي أحكيلك*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Gai men Kalbi.mp3



* ذي الابن الضال *

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Zay_El-Ebn_El-Dal.ra


*بعين أيماني أراك*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Be_3ain_Imani_Arak.ra


*أعطي فرحا لنفوسنا*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/ia rabe iasous.mp3


*أحلي مافي حياتي أنت*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Ahla_Ma_Fe_Hayatee.ra


*يارويني يا يسوع*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Ia raweeni.MP3


* أن أصابتني التجارب*

http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/En_Asabatni_El-Tagareb.ra








_*وصلاة القديسين تكون معكم 
امين*_​


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2007)

*شكرا ليك الينور 
الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## بنت الله (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا 

رنا يباركك


----------



## mirotika (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم روووووعة( ادخل ما بتخسر)*

ترانيم حلوة جدا


----------



## مينا ميشيل مقار (7 فبراير 2009)

فعلا ترانيم رائعة جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي للموضوع الجااااااااااامد


----------



## ibm200 (1 يوليو 2009)

ترانيم جميلة بس الرابط لا يعمل الف شكر على مجهودك ياريت تجدد الرابط شكرا لك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2009)

مجموعه راااااااااائعه

ميرررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

